# VTC Autodesk Revit MEP 2010



## mohamed mech (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اسطوانة تعليم ريفيت


*VTC Autodesk Revit MEP 2010






*​*
هذا الفيديو التعليمي في الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية وأدوات التخطيط، وتمكنك من إنشاء الأنظمة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والسباكة أكثر دقة وبقدر أكبر من السهولة. 
يمكن للمهندسين المعماريين وللمهندسين الميكانيكية والكهربائية، ومهندسين الصحية أن يجدوا أكثر فعالية في التعاون والتفاعل على أساس متطلبات سير العمل والمشاريع. 
مؤسسة التدريب المهني المؤلف حسين، 
يقدم للمشاهدين سير العمل الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية، مما يدل في البداية عن كيفية تعديل وجهات النظر على نحو فعال وتنفيذ المهام المشتركة. 
تعلم كيفية إضافة المعدات الميكانيكية، وإنشاء نظم الأنابيب، تلقائيا ويدويا تخطيط وفحص الأنابيب، 
إضافة الصمامات، وتحديد الإضاءة المطلوبة، وعمل اللون يملأ، مصابيح مكان وأكثر من هذا بكثير.​

لمزيد من المعلومات عن الكورس
​**http://www.fileflyer.com/view/MtH5SAZ
*
*http://www.fileflyer.com/view/wTHr2BC*
*
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/4bjDXBl*​




منقول


----------



## thaeribrahem (10 مارس 2011)

مشكور و جاري التحميل


----------



## ساكانا (10 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي ,, انا كنت عمأستنى هيك فيديو 

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## nabe (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MELO77 (10 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً
**وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك, برنامج هام جداً ومعقد ويحتاج لشرح مفصل لاستيعابه, وجاء الشرح في وقته


----------



## creative eng (12 مارس 2011)

الف شكر ياهندسة ..مواضيعك بتيجي في وقتها ..انا كنت فعلا بدور علي الشرح والبرنامج عشان هنبدا نستخدمه في الشغل
طيب بالنسبة للبرنامج ..عند حضرك ليناك ليه بالكراك ؟


----------



## بولو اخضر (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد بحريه (28 مارس 2011)

الله ينور يا بش مهندس


----------



## عبد الله سعد (29 مارس 2011)

عفوا اخى الكريم لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع ممكن ترفعه على موقع اخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (30 مارس 2011)

مجهو رائع ولكن كيف يتم تشغيل الملف بعد التنزل وفك الضغط


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن هل لنا برابط للبرنامج نفسه


----------



## thaeribrahem (31 مارس 2011)

*مشكور و جاري التحميل*


----------



## Ayman Zaghloul (3 مايو 2011)

مشكور ولكن هناك باس ورد للتحميل فما هي


----------



## amr fathy (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
جارى رفع السى دى كاملة بصيغة الريربلير
دعواتكم
و الله الموفق


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مايو 2011)

الكورس كامل على رابط واحد بصيغة الفيديو
:84::84::84::84::84: ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/UildbcOx/VTCAutodeskRevitMEP2010.html​ 
:28::28::28:​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مايو 2011)

*البرنامج*

Click on the following link to download the executable file. 



Autodesk Revit MEP 2011 _(exe – 2.58 GB)_


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مايو 2011)

الكراك

AutoCAD Revit MEP Suite 2011​​install and crack:
Install autodesk Autocad
Use as Serial 666-69696969, 667-98989898, 400-45454545 .. or anything matching this template
Use as Product Key 257C1​Finish the installation & restart autodesk Product
Before clicking on Activate
You have 2 options :
- a) Disable Your network Card, pull the network cable out or block with firewall
(this is just to disable online serial check)
OR
- b) Click on Activate and it will tell you that your serial is wrong, simply click
on close et click on activate again.​​
Choose option a or b​Select I have an activation code from Autodesk​​
7.Once at the activation screen:
start XFORCE Keygen 32bits version if you are installing a 32bits application and
64bits if you are installing a 64bits application.
8.Click on Mem Patch (you should see successfully patched)
9.Copy the request code into the keygen and press generate
10.Now copy the activation code back to the activation screen and click Next
You have a fully registered autodesk product
downlaod for 32bit and 64bit

​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مايو 2011)

هاكذا يكون البرنامج و الكراك و الشرح بين ايديكم
و الباقى عليكم
و بالتوفيق
سلام


----------



## goor20 (13 مايو 2011)

ممكن رفعها بموقع اخر


----------



## zanitty (13 مايو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> هاكذا يكون البرنامج و الكراك و الشرح بين ايديكم
> و الباقى عليكم
> و بالتوفيق
> سلام


و الله لو اردنا ترشيح اميرا للمنتدى لاخترناك بالاجماع


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> و الله لو اردنا ترشيح اميرا للمنتدى لاخترناك بالاجماع


 
يا عم الامير و الشاعر وجمال الصوت و قوته ده كله عندكم و قريبكم


----------



## zanitty (13 مايو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يا عم الامير و الشاعر وجمال الصوت و قوته ده كله عندكم و قريبكم


اه صح و القرعه تتباهى بشعر ابن خالتها


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مايو 2011)

شرح مجموعة اوامر بالعربى للمهندس عمرو سليم

http://www.4shared.com/file/nUMpdBkO/REVIT_COMMAND_ARABIC.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (14 مايو 2011)

فاكر الرسول لما قال كل امريء له علينا يدا كافئناه بها الا ابا بكر او كما قال صلي الله عليه وسلم فانا بصراحة بقول للدنيا كلها ان الملتقي والناس اللي فيه المهندس صبري والمهندس ممحمد عبد الرحيم والمهندس احمد الزيني والمهندس عبد العاطي وباقي الزملاء علشان مش هقدر اذكر الكل ليكم علي يدا وبجد نفسي ارد يا مهندس محمد انا لسة بتكلم مع واحد زميلي في مكتب التصميم عن البرنامج وكنت عاوز اتعلمه وبصراحة انت زي ما تكون كنت معانا الله يغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## safa aldin (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ma7ame7o (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك ولكنى بحاول انزل البرنامج والوصلات مش شغالة ارجو الافادة


----------



## mohamed mech (11 يوليو 2011)

Ma7ame7o قال:


> بارك اللة فيك ولكنى بحاول انزل البرنامج والوصلات مش شغالة ارجو الافادة


 


*رابط تحميل البرنامج موجود فى هذه الصفحة

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet...12&id=14973660


Get Started

Click on the following link to download the executable file. 




Autodesk Revit MEP 2011 (exe – 2.58 GB)​*


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 يوليو 2011)

ميكانيزم قال:


> بارك الله فيك, برنامج هام جداً ومعقد ويحتاج لشرح مفصل لاستيعابه, وجاء الشرح في وقته


 

يا ميكانيزم .......برنامج هام جدا .........كلامك صح مية مية

اما... معقد .......... يا سيدي و الله البرنامج سهل بس محتاج حد يمشي ايدك 


و انت شكلك هاتسخنيى اني اجري في موضوع الريفت


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (12 يوليو 2011)

رابط شرح مجموعة اوامر بالعربى للمهندس عمرو سليم لا بعمل الرجاء التأكد منه


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يوليو 2011)

أبوالخير حنفى قال:


> رابط شرح مجموعة اوامر بالعربى للمهندس عمرو سليم لا بعمل الرجاء التأكد منه


 
لا توجد مشكلة فى الرابط حاول من جهاز كمبيوتر اخر


----------



## مسلم يوسف (13 يوليو 2011)

* جزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## eng mohamed gamal (17 يوليو 2011)

مشتغلتش معايا وعملت نفس اللى قلته بالظبط ارجو الافادة


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ونفسي موضوع الريفيت نتوسع فيه اكتر علشان البرنامج ده هو المستقبل في مجالنا ومينفعش منتعلمهوش


----------



## م.ماسة (28 يوليو 2011)

يسر الله لك أمرك 
ورزقك من حيث لا تعلم ولا تحتسب 
كما تنفع الناس بعلمك


----------



## wagih khalid (31 يوليو 2011)

اتمني منك يا بشمهندس محمد رفع البرنامج بحجم غير كبير للروابط
اتمني ذلك لاني محتاجه والنت مش سريع وبارك الله فيك
واتمني ذلك من المشرفين الاخ سنا الاسلام اتمني منه ذلك وبارك الله فيكم
انتظر الرد


----------



## mohamed mech (31 يوليو 2011)

wagih khalid قال:


> اتمني منك يا بشمهندس محمد رفع البرنامج بحجم غير كبير للروابط
> اتمني ذلك لاني محتاجه والنت مش سريع وبارك الله فيك
> واتمني ذلك من المشرفين الاخ سنا الاسلام اتمني منه ذلك وبارك الله فيكم
> انتظر الرد


 
البرنامج حجمة 2.5 جيجا
و الوصلة الموجودة هنا هى من موقع اتوديسك نفسها

لو انت فى الرياض ممكن اجيب هولك لحد عندك

و لكن ممكن اقسمه على 12 اجزاء كل جزء 200 ميجا 
اختار موقع من التالى و بلغنى

الفورشير
او
الميديا فاير
و لا تحب نقسمه 25 جزء كل جزء 100 ميجا


----------



## wagih khalid (31 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> البرنامج حجمة 2.5 جيجا
> و الوصلة الموجودة هنا هى من موقع اتوديسك نفسها
> 
> لو انت فى الرياض ممكن اجيب هولك لحد عندك
> ...





ربنا يبارك فيك هو انا نزات روابط revit 2011 من الرابط ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206206.html بس الحقيقه لسه الروابط من 4 الي 7 وحاسس انه مش كامل يا ريت تفيدني في ده الاول وتشوف الروابط كده كامله ولا لا وتخليها 100 ميجا بس للرابط وبارك الله فيك
اخوك وجيه رابعه مدني (مصر)


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي مشكلة في برنامج الريفيت عندما اقوم بعمل تصدير لملف اوتوكاد للريفيت الريفيت لا يستجيب
ارجو لو احد عنده حل يفيدني وشكرا
ولو احد عنده كتاب تعليمي للريفيت mep 2010 يرفعه وجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (31 يوليو 2011)

wagih khalid قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك هو انا نزات روابط revit 2011 من الرابط ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206206.html بس الحقيقه لسه الروابط من 4 الي 7 وحاسس انه مش كامل يا ريت تفيدني في ده الاول وتشوف الروابط كده كامله ولا لا وتخليها 100 ميجا بس للرابط وبارك الله فيك
> اخوك وجيه رابعه مدني (مصر)


-
هذا موضوع البرنامج الخاص بالميكانيكا والكهرباء فقط​ 
يوجد برنامج اخر للانشائى اللى حضرتك بتنزل روابطة
برنامجنا لن يفيدك
الروابط فى المشاركة رقم 9 للعضو سبع الليل شغالة انا جربت بعضها
حاول تنزل الاجزاء الباقية لك مرة اخرى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206206.html​


----------



## mohamed mech (31 يوليو 2011)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عندي مشكلة في برنامج الريفيت عندما اقوم بعمل تصدير لملف اوتوكاد للريفيت الريفيت لا يستجيب
> ارجو لو احد عنده حل يفيدني وشكرا
> ولو احد عنده كتاب تعليمي للريفيت mep 2010 يرفعه وجزاه الله كل خير


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

" إدعيلى ربنا يجوزنى ويدخلنا الجنة "
***********************
وبعدين 2010 ليه هو 2011 مينفعش
قابل 

Mastering Autodesk Revit MEP 2011
رابط يعمل 
http://www.4shared.com/document/5fMqPZ2V/mep.html
و رابط احتياطى
http://www.mediafire.com/?xj69mbhlyf64xq4

n+1=n+n



[/URL]​


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة ويا رب تجوز وتكون من اهل الجنة


----------



## Mohamed Ahmed 86 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ولك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير
كان لي استفسار بسيط هل هذا الكراك يصلح Autodesk revit mep 2010


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2011)

" ربنا ما يجوزك ويدخلك الجنة "


----------



## mohamed mech (17 سبتمبر 2011)

aati badri قال:


> " ربنا ما يجوزك ويدخلك الجنة "


 
حاضر انت اول واحد مش هعزمه فى الفرح ان لم تغيير اقوالك


----------



## م شهاب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يفرحنا فيك ويدخلك الجنة امين يا رب 
وافرح يا عم


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## BAHAA FAKHRY (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل الشال (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اسأل اللة العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يرزقك الزوجة الصالحة ، لأنك تستاهل كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 مارس 2012)

ربنا يجوزك يا بشمهندس محمد بجد انا اشكرك على كل الي الملفات الي انا نزلتها من موضوعاتك ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م احمد احمد (23 مايو 2012)

*Important Notice:*
Thank you for using FileFlyer!
Problems should be fixed now. Thank you for your patience. If you still encounter a problem let us know at [email protected]​


----------



## دبوسه (23 مايو 2012)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## بهاء فخرى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اللينك الاول عامل block رجاء المساعدة لو فيه password


----------



## salahzantout (10 أكتوبر 2012)

أخواني الكرام ممكن حد منكم يتفضل و يرفعلنا ملفات ال training لأنها مش موجودة عندي


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> الكورس كامل على رابط واحد بصيغة الفيديو
> :84::84::84::84::84:
> 
> vtc.autodesk.revit.mep.2010.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> ...





بهاء فخرى قال:


> اللينك الاول عامل block رجاء المساعدة لو فيه password



الكورس كله على رابط واحد


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2012)

salahzantout قال:


> أخواني الكرام ممكن حد منكم يتفضل و يرفعلنا ملفات ال training لأنها مش موجودة عندي


غالى و الطلب رخيص
هما بس 700 ميجا و جارى رفعهم على الفور شير يا مهندس صلاح
​


----------



## salahzantout (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك اخي
اخي بس بدي ملقات ال training اللي في الtutorial
عندي باقي الملفات 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2012)

salahzantout قال:


> الله يبارك فيك اخي
> اخي بس بدي ملقات ال training اللي في الtutorial
> عندي باقي الملفات
> 
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء



جارى رفعهم يا هندسة


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أكتوبر 2012)

salahzantout قال:


> الله يبارك فيك اخي
> اخي بس بدي ملقات ال training اللي في الtutorial
> عندي باقي الملفات
> 
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء



تم الرفع على الروابط التالية

http://www.mediafire.com/?g442jg729gfcyde

http://www.mediafire.com/?v16otj63zvjlbyy

http://www.mediafire.com/?aaof0gv2mdi1av3

http://www.mediafire.com/?5o1gzcvbzympncv

http://www.mediafire.com/?0uegyvvvcouo68z

http://www.mediafire.com/?e7a3i93exg9g333

http://www.mediafire.com/?jna1s8p7uk95qll

http://www.mediafire.com/?8l13n657v2edlvk

http://www.mediafire.com/?7ch4fg9cp6u5yen



بالتوفيق​


----------



## حسام الزهري (15 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> تم الرفع على الروابط التالية
> 
> TutorialsMEPMetENU.pdf
> 
> ...



ملفات الترنيج موجودة على موقع أتودسك كاملة .


----------



## hesham behairy (24 فبراير 2014)

جزااك الله خيرا
​


----------



## ayman hassan7 (8 فبراير 2015)

الموقع يطلب باسورد للتحميل أرجو الافادة


----------



## على عدوس (27 فبراير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## AHMADBHIT (2 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalidwdn (3 مارس 2015)

سعادة المهندس محمد الموقر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا لمجهودك العظيم وبارك الله وفيك واسعدك في الدنيا والاخرة
واساله سبحانه وتعالى ان يحعلك ممن طال عمره وحسن عمله ويمتعك بالصحة والعافيه
حاولت كثير تنزيل الملفات من موقع الفيل فلاير file flyer
ولكنه يطلب كود تفعيل وحاولت مرارا ولكن لم اوفق
وعلى الرغم من ان سعادتك انزلتهم على ال4share الا ان الرابط غير صالح
فلو امكنكم اعادة رفعهم مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

